
SoftBank's second Vision Fund starting life a lot smaller than the first - chewz
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/11/17/business/corporate-business/softbank-vision-fund/
======
chewz
> The company has raised roughly $2 billion for the second Vision Fund so it
> can start backing startups, according to two people familiar with the
> matter. This stage of the fundraising process is known as a first close, and
> SoftBank will continue gathering commitments.

> Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund and Abu Dhabi’s Mubadala Investment
> Co., which contributed $45 billion and $15 billion, respectively, to the
> first fund, are reconsidering how much they will put into the new fund,
> Bloomberg News previously reported.

>

